

Nickb, Are you okay? - kirubakaran

It has been more than a week since nickb was seen here. Am I the only person worried?<p>He didn't show up in Startup School though he said he would. I hope he is okay.
======
wheels
In the future, I'd like to suggest that all regulars post their vacation
schedules and travel times to news.YC so that we can make sure you're ok.
Please also post your mom's phone number so that we can call her and tell
you're doing alright and that the weather is great in Whogivesashitistan.

~~~
jdavid
i can see both sides of the coin, but its nice to see someone concerned for
someone else.

~~~
Jesin
Either your sarcasm detector is broken for writing this response, or mine is
for thinking you were serious.

Or perhaps I'm getting a false positive and both of the above posts were
serious.

~~~
carterschonwald
all I know is that this thread has too acerbic a tone for its own good

~~~
wheels
That's sarcasm. I'm sure Nick is a beautiful human. But ... like ... this ...
is a tech news site. I'd be worried if people _didn't_ drop off for a week or
so every once in a while.

------
nickb
Whoa... I come back and the top story is about me. Thanks guys... I really
appreciate it!

I was away for a week. I had some personal stuff to take care off and once
that was done, I realized I needed to take few days to just reflect on some
stuff and just do nothing. Haven't had a real vacation in quite some time so I
used few days to unwind. No worries, I'll be back to regular posting soon!

PS: Now I'm off to answer a bunch of emails!

~~~
kirubakaran
Welcome back! Got a lot of heat for this post :) Anyway, the timing couldn't
have been better and I am glad it made you smile.

------
carterschonwald
I think that both sides in this thread are behaving in a way that is
inappropriate for desired tone of this forum. All snarky responses are
uncalled for, though the merit of the posing of the question is debatable

------
m0nty
Could you not send him an email (it's in his profile)?

------
apgwoz
Wait. I thought Paul Graham was nickb?

~~~
angstrom
Um, he's sick. My best friend's sister's boyfriend's brother's girlfriend
heard from this guy who knows this kid who's going with the girl who saw nickb
pass out at 31 Flavors last night. I guess it's pretty serious.

~~~
wheels
I see your Schwartz is as big as mine.

(Since this is getting downmodded into oblivion, that was a Spaceballs
reference. That's a line from the same scene with "I am your father's
brother's nephew's cousin's former roommate.")

~~~
hugh
So you decided to quote a line from a classic 1980s movie because said line
occurs in said movie shortly before a line which sounds somewhat like the line
from another classic 1980s movie which was (quite relevantly and in context)
quoted by the parent post?

Did you think that plan through carefully?

------
henning
Maybe nickb will mysteriously disappear and completely cease activity, the way
linuxer did from reddit. <http://reddit.com/user/linuxer>

~~~
ojbyrne
Funny, same thing happened at digg: <http://digg.com/users/albertpacino>

~~~
icey
That can only mean that whatever Wintermute-esque construct nickb was, has
moved on to somewhere more interesting than here.

~~~
SwellJoe
Take me with you, nickb!

------
deyan
after reading all the comments, i start wondering: is this a community, or is
it a bunch of kids with nothing better to do that truly don't get what hacker
news is all about?

------
dfranke
He was at the reception the night before.

~~~
pg
Are you sure? None of us met him.

------
rms
He was logged into Google Talk last night.

I'm sure he appreciates the concern though.

------
jkush
I think he's at home resting. Probably recovering from carpal tunnel syndrome.

------
edw519
Several people said they saw him in the pizza line, but I was too far back to
see for myself.

~~~
puppetsock
Yeah, I saw him standing in line right next to Elvis.

~~~
mynameishere
The disappearance of nickb was an inside job!!1

WAKE UP SHEEPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!1

~~~
jkush
Tough crowd tonight!

------
xenoterracide
totally offtopic but jakub the primary bug wrangler (and great maintainer) has
been MIA for 3 weeks.

------
rockstar9
lol, nice to see that the community is so tight.

